# Alle Sandy Bridge CPU´s Enthüllt !



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. August 2010)

*Alle Sandy Bridge CPU´s Enthüllt !*

Laut ComputerBase.de soll es 11 CPU für denn Desktop geben die von 2.3GHz bis 3.4GHz gehen. Das Top Model wird der Corei7 2600K sein der 3.4GHz hat und einen Turbomodus von 400MHz mehr. Das hat eine 8MBLC Cache und eine TDP von 95Watt. Weiter hin hat er 4Kerne und frügt über 8 Threads.

Von den i72600 wird es noch weite Version geben. Einmal denn K(siehe oben) eine S Version die einen TDP von nur 64Watt hat drafür aber weniger auch weniger Leistung hat. Nehmmlich "nur" 2.8GHz aber dafür einen Turbo von bis zu 3.8GHz. Dazu wird es aber noch einen normalen i72600 geben der ohne Kürzel aus kommt. Der wird fast so so wie das K Model halt ohne Freien Multi.


Alles Weitern Info finde ihr in der Quelle:
Komplettes ?Sandy Bridge?-Portfolio entschlüsselt - 11.08.2010 - ComputerBase

P.s.: An das PCGH team wenn ihr wieder eine News dazu machst sagt einfach das ein Usere schon vor euch getoste hat !
Es geht ihr nicht um mich sondern allgemein !!


----------



## totovo (11. August 2010)

*AW: Alle Sandy Bridge CPU´s Enthüllt !*

Interessant...

Du solltest den Text aber dringend noch mal überarbeiten, die Rechtschreibung ist ja grausig, genau wie der Satzbau...

mfg

Ps.: Ist nicht böse gemeint, nur ein Hinweis!


----------



## 0Martin21 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Alle Sandy Bridge CPU´s Enthüllt !*

wenn das stimmt kann aber der Bulldozer sehr nahe ran kommen an die sandige Brücke. Kann nur gut sein aber, was ist jetzt so viel beser an denen außer weniger TDP und das jetzt 4 Kerne und 8 Threads sind?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2010)

*AW: Alle Sandy Bridge CPU´s Enthüllt !*

Dann bin ich aber mal neugierig, was der 2600K kosten wird.


----------



## thysol (11. August 2010)

*AW: Alle Sandy Bridge CPU´s Enthüllt !*



0Martin21 schrieb:


> wenn das stimmt kann aber der Bulldozer sehr nahe ran kommen an die sandige Brücke. Kann nur gut sein aber, was ist jetzt so viel beser an denen außer weniger TDP und das jetzt 4 Kerne und 8 Threads sind?



Die Sandys mit 8 Kernen kommen erst naechstes Jahr. Die IPC der Sandys soll ca. 20% besser sein. Was soll Intel denn noch besser machen? Die kochen auch nur mit Wasser.


----------



## Graywulf28 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Alle Sandy Bridge CPU´s Enthüllt !*



totovo schrieb:


> Interessant...
> 
> Du solltest den Text aber dringend noch mal überarbeiten, die Rechtschreibung ist ja grausig, genau wie der Satzbau...
> 
> ...


*
*_*Sry für meine Rechtschreibung/Grammatik habe leider **LRS *


_@Topic
Hört sich ja schonmal richtig gut an. Mal schauen wies mit der Leistung aussieht ^^


----------



## >ExX< (11. August 2010)

*AW: Alle Sandy Bridge CPU´s Enthüllt !*

3,8 GHz hört sich stark an^^
Und 20% mehr IPC, ist schon ganz gut, da wird Bulldozer nicht heran kommen.
Wenn er überhaupt mal an nen Nehalem herankommt..........


----------



## XE85 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Alle Sandy Bridge CPU´s Enthüllt !*

interessante News - allerdings sind das nicht alle Modelle sondern nur die Modelle für den Sockel 1155 und Notebooks - Sandy Bridge Modelle kommen auch für den Sockel 1356 und 2011

mfg


----------



## zøtac (11. August 2010)

*AW: Alle Sandy Bridge CPU´s Enthüllt !*



>ExX< schrieb:


> 3,8 GHz hört sich stark an^^
> Und 20% mehr IPC, ist schon ganz gut, *da wird Bulldozer nicht heran kommen*.
> Wenn er überhaupt mal an nen Nehalem herankommt..........


Darf ich mir mal deine Kristallkugel ausleihen? Oder gibts du mir die Nummer von deinem Hellseher? 
Woher willst du das wissen? Bulldozer k15 ist ne komplett neue Architektur, die kann 50% schneller sein als Sandy Bridge 
Niemand (ausser AMD vielleicht) weis wie schnell Bulldozer werden wird, das lässt sich nichtmal abschätzten


----------



## XE85 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Alle Sandy Bridge CPU´s Enthüllt !*



zøtac schrieb:


> die kann 50% schneller sein als Sandy Bridge



die aktuellen Gerüchte - die immerhin von einem AMD Mitarbeiter stammen - sagen da aber was anderes, zudem ist deine Aussage genauso spekulation, aber das soll nicht das Thema sein

mfg


----------



## zøtac (11. August 2010)

*AW: Alle Sandy Bridge CPU´s Enthüllt !*



XE85 schrieb:


> die aktuellen Gerüchte - die immerhin von einem AMD Mitarbeiter stammen - sagen da aber was anderes, zudem ist deine Aussage genauso spekulation, aber das soll nicht das Thema sein
> 
> mfg


Ich glaub selbst nicht dran das Bulldozer 50% schneller wird :S
Aber naja:
"Da *wird* Bulldozer nicht rankommen"
"Bulldozer *kann* schneller werden"
Und Bulldozer betrachte ich als nicht Fertig, weshalb Spekulationen über die Geschwindigkeit meiner meinung nach noch ziemlich wenig aussagen.
Aber back to Topic


----------



## Explosiv (11. August 2010)

*AW: Alle Sandy Bridge CPU´s Enthüllt !*

Bei der TDP, werden wohl erst mal keine Pendanten für Notebooks erscheinen^^.

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## XE85 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Alle Sandy Bridge CPU´s Enthüllt !*



zøtac schrieb:


> Und Bulldozer betrachte ich als nicht Fertig, weshalb Spekulationen über die Geschwindigkeit meiner meinung nach noch ziemlich wenig aussagen.



ein letztes mal OT, Bulldozer ist fertig - das Tapeout wurde längst vollzogen, änderungen sind nurmehr bei der Fertigung, dem Takt usw. möglich - an der Architektur aber nichtmehr, im Falle von änderungen an der Architektur würde das eine verzügerung des Marktstartes von mindestens einem halben Jahr bedeuten



Explosiv schrieb:


> Bei der TDP, werden wohl erst mal keine Pendanten für Notebooks erscheinen^^.
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv



wie kommst du drauf - die Notebookmodell sind ja auch gelistet bei CB:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Alle Sandy Bridge CPU´s Enthüllt !*



zøtac schrieb:


> Ich glaub selbst nicht dran das Bulldozer 50% schneller wird :S
> Aber naja:
> "Da *wird* Bulldozer nicht rankommen"
> "Bulldozer *kann* schneller werden"
> ...



Das Teil wird einfach nur 8Kerne haben und Pi mal Daumen die gleiche wenn nicht etwas bessre Leistung habe wie die CPUs die gerade auf dem Markt sind.
AMD wird leider Nicht an die Leistung von Intel ran kommen. Auch wenn ich es beiden Firmen Gönne immer eine Super CPU auf dem Mark zu werfen. Nur Leider klapp das bei AMD in letzter Zeit einfach nicht !!

AMD muss echt die Leistung pro MHz echt gewahltig Zeigern würde meinen Ca 50 bis 80% um endlich mal Intel wieder in denn Hintern Zu Treten.
Die Phenom II aber im Vergleich zum Phenom I da gerade mal 3% zu gelegt. Die Ganze Restliche Leistung kam einfach von dem Hörern Takt Ratten.


----------



## >ExX< (11. August 2010)

*AW: Alle Sandy Bridge CPU´s Enthüllt !*

@zotac:  Soweit ich weis liegt die Effizienz 17% höher als bei der K10 Architektur.
Damit es nicht ganz OT ist:
Ich glaub Sandy Bridge wird ganz schön schnell, wird aber kein so großer Erfolg wie die Nehalem Architektur ^^


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (11. August 2010)

*AW: Alle Sandy Bridge CPU´s Enthüllt !*

Core i7-2600S
4 / 8
2,8 / 3,8 GHz
8 MB
65 W

Core i5-2500T
4 / 4
2,3 / 3,3 GHz
6 MB
45 W

Da sind schon ein paar Knaller dabei, von den nackten Zahlen her... Aber es fehlen wohl noch die Enthusiasten-SB-CPUs in der Aufstellung, diese Extreme Editions oder wie die heißen.

Meine Erwartung ist, dass Intel bei der Pro-MHz-Leistung weiter vorne bleibt und AMD wieder mit dem P/L-Verhältnis punkten wird, also dass sich gar nicht soviel verändern wird. Nur gegen die APUs wird Intel wohl kein gleichwertiges Konkurrenzprodukt anbieten können, das könnte die größte Veränderung im CPU-Markt 2011 sein.


----------



## XE85 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Alle Sandy Bridge CPU´s Enthüllt !*



>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich glaub Sandy Bridge wird ganz schön schnell, wird aber kein so großer Erfolg wie die Nehalem Architektur ^^



wiso sollte er kein Erfolg werden? - Sicher der Sprung vom Core2 auf den Nehalem war größer als jetzt der Sprung auf SB, aber vor allem was Effizienz angeht dürfte der SB nochmal deutlich besser dastehn als Nehalem und Westmere - die Frage bleibt halt wieviel man für die mehrleistung löhnen muss



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Core i7-2600S
> 4 / 8
> 2,8 / 3,8 GHz
> 8 MB
> ...



die beiden i5 Quadcores dürften wohl PL mäßig am besten dastehn - Extreme Edition wird es erst mit dem Sockel 1356 mitte 2011 geben, der Sockel 1155 ist primär für CPUs mit integrierter GPU

mfg


----------



## >ExX< (11. August 2010)

*AW: Alle Sandy Bridge CPU´s Enthüllt !*

@XE85:
Ich wollte damit sagen dass Sandy Bridge ein Erfolg wird, allerdings wird der Erfolg nich so Groß wie vom Core 2 auf Nehalem


----------



## Explosiv (11. August 2010)

*AW: Alle Sandy Bridge CPU´s Enthüllt !*



XE85 schrieb:


> wie kommst du drauf - die Notebookmodell sind ja auch gelistet bei CB:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, das habe ich wohl übersehen .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## rAveN_13 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Alle Sandy Bridge CPU´s Enthüllt !*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann bin ich aber mal neugierig, was der 2600K kosten wird.



Da sich wenig bis nix bei den Preisen tut. damit meine ich die alten quads qxxxx u. die neuen i5/i7 rechne ich damit dass die mindestens soviel wie aktuelle i5/i7 kosten werden.


----------



## GTA 3 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Alle Sandy Bridge CPU´s Enthüllt !*

Meıne Güte was sınd das für kryphtısche Namen der CPUs....


----------



## Ezio (11. August 2010)

*AW: Alle Sandy Bridge CPU´s Enthüllt !*

Sieht schon mal gut aus, meine nächste CPU wird wahrscheinlich das 1356 Topmodell oder Bulldozer, je nach Leistung


----------



## zøtac (11. August 2010)

*AW: Alle Sandy Bridge CPU´s Enthüllt !*

Meine wird (auch wenn ich AMD mehr mag ) ein 1356ger i7, je nach geldstand eine "k" Edition oder das was halt dem i7 920 bei Sandybridge entspricht


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (11. August 2010)

*AW: Alle Sandy Bridge CPU´s Enthüllt !*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann bin ich aber mal neugierig, was der 2600K kosten wird.


Drauf gesch***en, maximal "übergangsweise" werde ich mir das Teil mal anschauen sofern ich nicht mehr warten kann, bei Sandy Bridge denke ich direkt an die kommenden Acht-Kerner - und fange nerdig-gestört wie ich bin dabei fast an zu sabbern. 



Wird - wahrscheinlich - erst mal wieder nur als "EE", E-Peen Edition, erscheinen, mit saftigem Preisaufschlag .... sei's drum, bis nächstes jahr kann man noch etliche Groschen zurücklegen, dieser Nerdtraum in Silizium wird angeschafft! .... und anschlißend beim ersten OC-versuch daran pflichtgemäß zerstört, *muahaha .... (unlustig)*


----------



## Vortox (12. August 2010)

*AW: Alle Sandy Bridge CPU´s Enthüllt !*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Wird - wahrscheinlich - erst mal wieder nur als "EE", E-Peen Edition, erscheinen, mit saftigem Preisaufschlag .... sei's drum, bis nächstes jahr kann man noch etliche Groschen zurücklegen, dieser Nerdtraum in Silizium wird angeschafft! .... und anschlißend beim ersten OC-versuch daran pflichtgemäß zerstört, *muahaha .... (unlustig)*



*zustimm

Bis zu meiner nächsten cpu warte ich noch bis die baumaschinen und brücken raus sind


----------



## Yanzco (13. August 2010)

*AW: Alle Sandy Bridge CPU´s Enthüllt !*

Das sind doch die Midrange Cpus die richtigen Highend kommen doch noch oder?


----------



## -Masterchief- (13. August 2010)

*AW: Alle Sandy Bridge CPU´s Enthüllt !*

Ich bin sehr gespannt...
Hat damals ja auch net lang gedauert mit 1366....


----------



## zøtac (13. August 2010)

*AW: Alle Sandy Bridge CPU´s Enthüllt !*



Yanzco schrieb:


> Das sind doch die Midrange Cpus die richtigen Highend kommen doch noch oder?


Das sind die 1155ger, die 1356 CPUs kommen dann nächstes Jahr


----------



## yassin2605 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Alle Sandy Bridge CPU´s Enthüllt !*



CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> AMD muss echt die Leistung pro MHz echt gewahltig Zeigern würde meinen Ca 50 bis 80% um endlich mal Intel wieder in denn Hintern Zu Treten.
> Die Phenom II aber im Vergleich zum Phenom I da gerade mal 3% zu gelegt. Die Ganze Restliche Leistung kam einfach von dem Hörern Takt Ratten.



AMD ist nicht so weit von intel weg wie es aussieht zumindest insgesamt von allen cpu´s her geshen nur im top bereich fehlt einbisschen von daher braucht bulldozer nicht unbedingt 80prozent mehr leistung. Übrigens sry aber das muss einfach sein wenn AMD mehr Ratten fängt könnten sie schneller werden hast du gesagt dann auf nach New York : ) . Ich fands lustig egal wie es andere sehen


----------



## XE85 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Alle Sandy Bridge CPU´s Enthüllt !*



yassin2605 schrieb:


> AMD ist nicht so weit von intel weg wie es aussieht zumindest insgesamt von allen cpu´s her geshen nur im top bereich fehlt einbisschen



AMD möchte wie jedes andere Unternehmen auch Geld verdienen - da man aber CPUs die ständig hinterherhinken nur über den Preis an den Mann/Frau bringen kann, ist der Gewinn entsprechend gering - das stört zwar die Kunden eher weniger, nur für AMD ist das absolut nicht zufriedenstellend, und mit BD muss AMD ordentlich zulegen um Mithalten zu können - SBs haben nochmal eine höhere IPC, kombiniert mit mehr Takt und dürfte dann schon ziemlich weit in Front liegen, mit ein bisschen schneller ist es da nicht getan

mfg


----------



## -Masterchief- (13. August 2010)

*AW: Alle Sandy Bridge CPU´s Enthüllt !*

Ich bin auf 1356 gespannt aber wie, noch viel als auf 1155


----------

